# Mirage Iii Problem...



## snowy (Mar 21, 2007)

My Mirage III has developed a problem - both the chrono pushers have come off. I managed to push one back on, although I later found the internal spring! The other pusher won't go back on easily and I don't want to damage anything by forcing it. I believe this is a known problem with these - if this has happened to you what have you done to fix it? Can it be done DIY or do I need to send it off somewhere (Roy?)?

I have emailed Roy via the contact page here, but he hasn't replied after a week, so I'm not sure if he's just too busy 

Any suggestions?!


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

snowy said:


> My Mirage III has developed a problem - both the chrono pushers have come off. I managed to push one back on, although I later found the internal spring! The other pusher won't go back on easily and I don't want to damage anything by forcing it. I believe this is a known problem with these - if this has happened to you what have you done to fix it? Can it be done DIY or do I need to send it off somewhere (Roy?)?
> 
> I have emailed Roy via the contact page here, but he hasn't replied after a week, so I'm not sure if he's just too busy
> 
> Any suggestions?!


i think you should sell it to me for peanuts.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

snowy said:


> My Mirage III has developed a problem - both the chrono pushers have come off. I managed to push one back on, although I later found the internal spring! The other pusher won't go back on easily and I don't want to damage anything by forcing it. I believe this is a known problem with these - if this has happened to you what have you done to fix it? Can it be done DIY or do I need to send it off somewhere (Roy?)?
> 
> I have emailed Roy via the contact page here, but he hasn't replied after a week, so I'm not sure if he's just too busy
> 
> Any suggestions?!


If you bought it from Roy I'm sure he will fix it. I believe he is moving house over the current 2 weeks or so.

I suggest you write a hard copy note to him to his new address and mark the envelope "warranty problem" to bring it to his attention; but he will honour any of his guarantees etc., but he has had a lot on recently including the aforementioned issue. :wink2:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.

How did it happen, did they become loose over time, was it dropped, or did they just fail suddenly? Did you buy it from Roy and is it still in warranty?

Either way, Griff's right, don't faff about, get it back to Roy with a note asap and he'll sort it out, so you can get back to enjoying a great watch.

I had similar problem with something much more expensive, (back to the factory under warranty) so I don't think it's an 'isssue' with O&W.... unless chums here know better?

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## snowy (Mar 21, 2007)

I didn't buy it from Roy - it was a used purchase from one of the forums (might have been this one), so won't be under warranty.

The watch hasn't been dropped or abused while I've had it, and it doesn't look like the previous owner did either. The pushers just came loose and fell off 

I'll give Roy some time to catch up with moving house and then maybe give him a call.

Thanks guys.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sounds like it's need a trip to either Roy or another friendly repairer


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I can obtain and fit new pushers, email me at [email protected]


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The scarlet pimpernel hath replied h34r: :lol:


----------



## snowy (Mar 21, 2007)

pg tips said:


> The scarlet pimpernel hath replied h34r: :lol:


Indeed! An email is on its way. Thanks Roy - your help is really appreciated :rltb:


----------



## COMSAT (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Snowy,

I have the same problem with my Mirage since last week !!!!

How did the repair go ? Is everything in oredr now ?

Looking forward to your reply.

Cheers -- _-< comsat >-_


----------

